
UK scales back plans for £5bn rival to Galileo satellite system - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/50c3b6dc-2d2f-4bb4-aa9b-b24493315140
======
mytailorisrich
Was there ever any doubt that this would end up being quietly canned? (we're
not there yet, but it's a start)

This was a tool in the Brexit debate, but realistically never intended to
deliver.

------
easytiger
Yet another pay walled article. This user has posted 6/10 of their last
submissions to this same paywalled site.

